

Paperspace – A full computer you can access from any web browser - uptown
https://paperspace.io/

======
ljk
> _We care deeply about your privacy. Paperspace is a ‘zero-knowledge’ company
> which means we do not have access to your personal information on your
> Paperspace desktop._

i wonder how that works exactly if everything is "in the cloud"

